# HELP!!1968 GTO combination with 1975 Pontiac Engine



## GTO 1968 (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a real 1968 Pontiac GTO 400CUI with TH400 Auto. I bought the car 7 years ago without an engine. so i bought a 1975 pontiac 400CUI engine. This engine i took to a engine specialist for complete rebuild and stroker kit installing. now it is ready and like new with lot of horsepower i think.

In the moment i make a complete frame off restauration on this gto. 
And there is the problem, yesterday i looked for installing the engine in the frame, but the 1975 engine seems to have other bolt holes for the motor mounts as the original engine had.

My engine has 3 holes on the right side and 5 holes on the left side. and my new 68gto engine mounts does not fit! (when i bought it, i tought the blocks would be all the same:cryin: )

Does anybody has an dea, which engine mounts and frame mount brackets i need to combine the 1968 GTO a-body frame with this 1975 engine.

i try to attach some pictures to make my problem visuable.

If anybody has an idea, please help me.

Thank you!

Best regards from Austria!

Daniel


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Daniel, go to page 223 of the Ames Performance Engineering catalog. Look at Harry's Tech Tips. Matt


----------



## GTO 1968 (Jan 6, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Daniel, go to page 223 of the Ames Performance Engineering catalog. Look at Harry's Tech Tips. Matt


ok, thank you, but there is only the block described with 5 holes on each side, but i have 5 on the left and 3 holes on the right side. this version is not described.

the engine mounts of an 455er pontiac engine would fit my engine exactly, but they are much wider than my frame mount brackets on the picture.

maybe anyone has an idea and can help me.

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Butler Pontiac may have what you need. Butler Performance - Pontiac Engine Mounts Poly Motors Mount

Look at part number WRP-MM5. You may be able to use your original style '68 rubber engine mount on the side with 5 holes and only need the adapter/strap on the other side. If you need more ideas, let me know and I can throw out what I might do which would be a little fabrication using the '68 rubber mount on the side with only 3 holes IF you can use your '68 mount on the side with 5 holes. 

If the Butler pieces will work (give them an email) then that would be the cheapest, easiest route to go.


----------

